
Viaweb: Create your own secure online store (old Viaweb site) - jey
http://oldvw.stores.yahoo.net/
======
omouse
And the jackpot: More pg essays!

<http://oldvw.stores.yahoo.net/secrets.html>

<http://oldvw.stores.yahoo.net/se.html>

~~~
bridgetroll
I stumbled upon this link while digging around for some history on Interleaf:

<http://oldvw.stores.yahoo.net/com.html>

------
mattjaynes
That's awesome. Their site has withstood the test of time design-wise. For the
most part it looks like any other good modern site: clean and simple. It's
remarkably free of the classic 'made-in-the-nineties' characteristics. I guess
that goes back to the viaweb team's aversion to 'fashion'.

My favorite part is:

"Over 1000 Users!"

~~~
imp
When the cost is $100 - $700 per month that's pretty good.

~~~
mattjaynes
Amen to that ;)

Once I get my app launched it'll be mostly free accounts w/ advertising and
some pro accounts. With competition I'll have to get quite a few users to make
anywhere near what they were making!

------
bootload
interesting bit was RTML ~ <http://oldvw.stores.yahoo.net/ov.html>

------
far33d
It looks a lot like the yc site.

